# Not Plans...



## Powder keg (Jan 7, 2008)

Not plans but I didn't know where to put This But I thought some here would be interested. All I can say is WOW!!! There was a lot of time spent on the machines on this site. 

Wes


----------



## Cedge (Jan 7, 2008)

Ah yes!! My young friend Crabfu. He's fast becoming a bonfide internet legend and it's been fun to watch happen. Jensen sponsor's Crabfu in his efforts, so I usually get a sneak preview when he's got something new coming down the pike. 

His is definitely a whole new take on the steam hobby. I only wish I had half as much imagination and ingenuity. Some of his stuff simply boggles the mind.

Steve


----------



## cfellows (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow! Really impressive. He doesn't look old enough to have created so many incredible machines.

Chuck


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 7, 2008)

He's tapped into the Steampunk aesthetic, which is quite an interesting movement in the "machines as art" category. Lots of people are building machines or at least restyling existing machines, particularly PC's, so they look as though the Victorian era had never ended. It's fascinating to look over the stuff to get ideas about how to "bling" ones projects. Here is one resource you may find interesting if you like the Steampunks:

http://www.brassgoggles.co.uk/brassgoggles/

The best knews is that it requires a fair bit of craftsmanship with metal (as well as some artistic sense), so it is a fresh source of talent and ideas for the hobby.

Best Regards,

Bob Warfield


----------



## wareagle (Jan 7, 2008)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> He's tapped into the Steampunk aesthetic, which is quite an interesting movement in the "machines as art" category. Lots of people are building machines or at least restyling existing machines, particularly PC's, so they look as though the Victorian era had never ended. It's fascinating to look over the stuff to get ideas about how to "bling" ones projects.



This is an interesting spin on "art" works. I am amazed at the craftsmanship that some of these people put into their projects. The ideas that are dreamed up just simply blow my mind. And the style is appearing to be starting to trickle down to consumer goods as well. I saw a computer case that was wood and looked like an old radio cabinet from the 30's. 

Every year there is a huge arts festival in Fort Worth, and you can find just about anything imaginable there. I am going to be on the lookout for the steampunk style of artwork at the festival this year. Maybe even pick up a thing or two.


----------

